# Zooma-Flex trial offer



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Wallboard Tools has just taken on the No-Coat range in Australia and we were looking for local feedback on one of the items in the range - Zooma-Flex. Not sure if it's been discussed on DWT but it's designed for running through auto tapers and great on internal corners and off angles. Are any Aussies interested in receiving a free sample for testing? If yes just PM me. Sorry Australian addresses only :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am up for it. Pm sent.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

In too. PM sent


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Booooooooooooooooooooooo Dam aussies, You wait till the bledisloe cup coming soon, Its going to be a tidal wave of black shirts :yes:

Send me some zooma flex and i will tell them to go easy on you :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooo Dam aussies, You wait till the bledisloe cup coming soon, Its going to be a tidal wave of black shirts :yes:
> 
> Send me some zooma flex and i will tell them to go easy on you :whistling2:


Don't be too sure about that Caz, remember Dan Carters out of action and Robbie Deans isn't there to help us win :whistling2:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Geez Caz that's a bit harsh! At least the Wallabies have a chance now that the Kiwi coach was sacked.
Going to have to suck it up and suffer the consequences - bring it on!! Oh and sorry about the discrimination dude :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Don't be too sure about that Caz, remember Dan Carters out of action and Robbie Deans isn't there to help us win :whistling2:


But Richie Mcaw is back after a 6 month smoko so he will be rearing to go :no:

Actually we could be done for now Deans is gone :blink:



jswain said:


> Geez Caz that's a bit harsh! At least the Wallabies have a chance now that the Kiwi coach was sacked.
> Going to have to suck it up and suffer the consequences - bring it on!! Oh and sorry about the discrimination dude :whistling2:


I was going to say thats discrimination but i got all messed up trying to spell it, Like the wannabees, Oops Wallabies are going to be.........All messed up Hee hee hee.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've run cases and cases of the stuff! Nice for some things, eh for others. Depends on if you get a soft batch or a firm batch. Black or blue line on the tape. Never tried it with pre-mix though


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

While I generally like No-Coat products, I don't like this stuff. In addition to what fr8train mentioned, I found that the edge paper constantly wanted to ripple or pucker up after wiping. 

This was quite a while back when I used it....so, maybe the product has gotten better?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

IMO, if you are running angle heads or flushers, there is no need for this tape in your internals. If hand finishing. You can coat both sides at the same time. Because it coats like ultra flex. Pricey though, last time I checked $20 / 250 ft roll.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

jswain said:


> Geez Caz that's a bit harsh! At least the Wallabies have a chance now that the Kiwi coach was sacked.
> Going to have to suck it up and suffer the consequences - bring it on!! Oh and sorry about the discrimination dude :whistling2:


Just thought I would let you know :whistling2:
http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/rugby/all-blacks/9056060/All-Blacks-blow-Wallabies-away-in-Sydney


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Yep good one Kiwis! Next time....again


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

jswain said:


> Yep good one Kiwis! Next time....again


 
....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Got my Zooma-Flex today, thanks Jim :thumbsup:. I wondered how the cutter on the gun would cope with it. Ran it through dry and it cut well, so looking forward to getting it wet.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It will wear or a blade faster, but it runs just fine. Drags more than paper in the angles.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooo Dam aussies, You wait till the bledisloe cup coming soon, Its going to be a tidal wave of black shirts :yes:
> 
> Send me some zooma flex and i will tell them to go easy on you :whistling2:


starting a charity for ole Caz so we can purchase a box of the zoom bead and send it too him, just look at how ole caz has lost his health over this refer to profile pic please, yes as drywall missionaries it is our duty to seek out underhealth fellow tapers,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> starting a charity for ole Caz so we can purchase a box of the zoom bead and send it too him, just look at how ole caz has lost his health over this refer to profile pic please, yes as drywall missionaries it is our duty to seek out underhealth fellow tapers,


Lookin a bit green am i Joe, Actually i am a little of ill heath, I fell over really bad last week, On a slippery green deck, Both legs straight out from under me and bam, Landed on the two steps, One accross my backside just below tailbone and one accross the back.

Its the second most painful thing i have done apart from popping my shoulder, My arse and top of back of legs went totally numb for 5 hrs, I went up to hospital to get checked out, Actually it was a little embarissing, I got to see some hot nurses, Even the doc was a hot young lady, Now whats wrong with you today they asked, Well, Ive got a really sore arse i had to say, Well well well, Give us a look then they said................They could have slapped the hell out me and a wouldnt have felt it.

A poke and a prod later they think it was soft tissue damage and i missed bone and gave me a ton of painkillers, Man i feel lucky, It was a hard hit, Ive heard you can really damage yourself falling like that, Its actually givin me a fright, 5 days later and im still sore and moving about slowly.............................Stop laughing you [email protected] :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Lookin a bit green am i Joe, Actually i am a little of ill heath, I fell over really bad last week, On a slippery green deck, Both legs straight out from under me and bam, Landed on the two steps, One accross my backside just below tailbone and one accross the back.
> 
> Its the second most painful thing i have done apart from popping my shoulder, My arse and top of back of legs went totally numb for 5 hrs, I went up to hospital to get checked out, Actually it was a little embarissing, I got to see some hot nurses, Even the doc was a hot young lady, Now whats wrong with you today they asked, Well, Ive got a really sore arse i had to say, Well well well, Give us a look then they said................They could have slapped the hell out me and a wouldnt have felt it.
> 
> A poke and a prod later they think it was soft tissue damage and i missed bone and gave me a ton of painkillers, Man i feel lucky, It was a hard hit, Ive heard you can really damage yourself falling like that, Its actually givin me a fright, 5 days later and im still sore and moving about slowly.............................Stop laughing you [email protected] :whistling2:


dont think anyone is laughing caz, breaking down aint fun


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Hope you get back on track quick Caz :yes:


cazna said:


> Lookin a bit green am i Joe, Actually i am a little of ill heath, I fell over really bad last week, On a slippery green deck, Both legs straight out from under me and bam, Landed on the two steps, One accross my backside just below tailbone and one accross the back.
> 
> Its the second most painful thing i have done apart from popping my shoulder, My arse and top of back of legs went totally numb for 5 hrs, I went up to hospital to get checked out, Actually it was a little embarissing, I got to see some hot nurses, Even the doc was a hot young lady, Now whats wrong with you today they asked, Well, Ive got a really sore arse i had to say, Well well well, Give us a look then they said................They could have slapped the hell out me and a wouldnt have felt it.
> 
> A poke and a prod later they think it was soft tissue damage and i missed bone and gave me a ton of painkillers, Man i feel lucky, It was a hard hit, Ive heard you can really damage yourself falling like that, Its actually givin me a fright, 5 days later and im still sore and moving about slowly.............................Stop laughing you [email protected] :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jswain said:


> Hope you get back on track quick Caz :yes:


probs be back on track with a box of zoom


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Got through the day, Thank goodness, Coming right again just as well, Got a lot of work on, Thank goodness for that too, A grateful chap i am arty:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Lookin a bit green am i Joe, Actually i am a little of ill heath, I fell over really bad last week, On a slippery green deck, Both legs straight out from under me and bam, Landed on the two steps, One accross my backside just below tailbone and one accross the back.
> 
> Its the second most painful thing i have done apart from popping my shoulder, My arse and top of back of legs went totally numb for 5 hrs, I went up to hospital to get checked out, Actually it was a little embarissing, I got to see some hot nurses, Even the doc was a hot young lady, Now whats wrong with you today they asked, Well, Ive got a really sore arse i had to say, Well well well, Give us a look then they said................They could have slapped the hell out me and a wouldnt have felt it.
> 
> A poke and a prod later they think it was soft tissue damage and i missed bone and gave me a ton of painkillers, Man i feel lucky, It was a hard hit, Ive heard you can really damage yourself falling like that, Its actually givin me a fright, 5 days later and im still sore and moving about slowly.............................Stop laughing you [email protected] :whistling2:


Somethings tells me it was a big pair of b00bs that got you into trouble in the first place:yes::jester:

watch where your walking Cazna:furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Clad to hear you are feeling better Caz. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Got through the day, Thank goodness, Coming right again just as well, Got a lot of work on, Thank goodness for that too, A grateful chap i am arty:


That would have scared the hell out of me too Caz...That was a hard fall Man! That salt treated lumber can be slicker than snot when it gets rained on.
I hope your back in action soon! :thumbup:







SO....The Doctor ? Tell us more about the Doctor !!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I forgot about this thread. I have to say I was not that impressed with the zooma flex. The main problem with it is that's its too stiff, you need to push the creaser with your palm just to get the tape to fold. Jmo.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When I was at the mod plant, we used zooma-flex for the angles. Ran the uprights thru the taper, never really had an issue with creasing it. Did notice that there were 2 kinds though, a soft and a "stiff". Must depend on what plant they came from.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There was a way to identify them, but I don't remember it....hrmmm. Also, some rolls would be taped closed, others were stapled. Sometimes the line was black sometimes it was blue. Etc etc


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Haven't tried this stuff, but from what I gather in this thread it would be great for the occasional 9-1-1 1 day job. You finish this stuff in 2 coats? Or is it mud it on and immediately half coat then another swipe?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It's essentially mini no-coat. Has the same SLAM system. Just sized as paper tape.


----------

